# 工厂排放废水流入河川



## raymondaliasapollyon

Hi,

Does the following sound like a natural pivotal sentence in standard Mandarin Chinese (from which Taiwanese Mandarin is excluded)?

工厂排放废水流入河川。

I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## Sauliu

河川不太常用，一般可以用河流。
工厂排放废水，流入了河流。


----------



## hx1997

No, I don't think so. I would change it, for example: 工厂排放的废水流入了河川。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

hx1997 said:


> No, I don't think so. I would change it, for example: 工厂排放的废水流入了河川。



Which sentence do you disapprove of?


----------



## hx1997

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> Which sentence do you disapprove of?



Your version in the OP.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

hx1997 said:


> Your version in the OP.



I just noticed the OP example lacks "了."

Would it sound better with "了"?

工厂排放废水流入*了*河川。

I'm trying to pinpoint the cause of naturalness.


----------



## hx1997

It's better now to me, but I think we need context to fully determine its naturalness.


----------



## SuperXW

We do need context to fully determine its naturalness.
However, I feel OP's sentence quite natural in most contexts. I don't know why you guys have problem with it...
To me, the interesting thing is not 了 or 河川, but the change of the subject in the middle of the sentence (from 工厂 to 废水). But it is acceptable in Chinese.


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> To me, the interesting thing is not 了 or 河川, but the change of the subject in the middle of the sentence (from 工厂 to 废水).



The OP's sentence was meant to be a pivotal sentence (兼语句, see #1). For example, 我叫他去北京 is a pivotal sentence.



SuperXW said:


> I don't know why you guys have problem with it...



I don't think 工厂排放废水流入河川 makes a good pivotal sentence.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

grammatically correct but not semantically perfect...


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

What is semantically imperfect about it?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这个不完美很难明确指出来，但我相信这个帖子里的所有人都觉得这句话有点"不自然"，即使语法正确这种不自然也让人觉得这句不是"好的汉语句子"。

我可能会写成
工厂排放的废水流入了江河。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

如果原句加上 "了"，你还会觉得有点不自然吗?

工厂排放废水流入*了*河川。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

无论加了加的，语感上都会好很多。

另外说个事啊，对于一些半通不通的句子，如果读很多次的话，会越来越觉得句子"通了"。就和学生词差不多，比如河川这词，其实造词法和江河一样，语意通但不常用。如果读很多次的话，就会觉得河川是个很自然的词了，下次说不定会主动用。。。


----------



## fyl

我觉得主要是语序有问题，放在歌词或是戏文里可以，但口语中比较别扭。
这句话正常的说法是 工厂把废水排放入了河川
举个例子：拿苹果到桌上 不是正常语序，而 把苹果拿到桌上 则完全没有问题
这和加不加"了"没有关系

至于加"的"，我以为那就完全变成了另外一句话。


----------



## TheKingOfSpain

其实，我的中文不太好，但还想指出一点，就是好像在本帖子里大家所提出的建议和想法都说明排放这个动词是不能用来造兼语句的。

比如，在英文里面相似的例子，如果说”Factories let waste water run into rivers and creeks”这是很自然的，如果换成”Factories set waste water run into rivers and creeks”就完全不对的呀。对我来看，这里的情况基本上是一样的。但中文语法上可能没有那么明确。

大家觉得呢？


----------



## hx1997

TheKingOfSpain said:


> 排放这个动词是不能用来造兼语句的



有可能，似乎换成别的动词就会好些：
工厂放任废水流入河川。

或者用排放，但是不造兼语句：
工厂排放废水到河川。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 另外说个事啊，对于一些半通不通的句子，如果读很多次的话，会越来越觉得句子"通了"。


我正好相反，第一感觉是通的，如果别人给我指出问题，让我读很多次，我可能也觉得不通了。（有些字越看越不像字，这种现象还有个心理学名词，忘了叫什么了。）在这种情况下，我宁可相信我的第一感觉，因为毕竟是母语。
我感觉在语言论坛里，发言者必然是抱着“检查语言有没有问题”的心态来发言的，所以比较容易吹毛求疵。日常多数人见到这类句子可能觉得没什么问题。

对于这句话，我理解成兼语句，但这点显然有争议。
*如果兼语句是“放A入B”的句式，多数人可以接受吧？*
所以我直觉上也可以接受“排放A流入B”，如果多数人不接受，那可能是我自己的习惯问题了。


----------



## fyl

SuperXW said:


> *如果兼语句是“放A入B”的句式，多数人可以接受吧？*


但是我就觉得“放A入B”是错的。可能粤语里是对的吧。
可以看一下 什么情况下必须用「把」字句？ - 知乎 ，不过太长了我也没仔细看就是了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> a natural pivotal sentence


For example, 縱虎歸山, 任我行, 讓他不得好死.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> standard Mandarin Chinese (from which Taiwanese Mandarin is excluded)?


OK, I'll keep my mouth shut no matter how wrong that sentence (i.e., 工厂排放废水流入河川) sounds to me.


----------



## NewAmerica

语境！

经典表达是： *工厂废水直排入河*。

注意楼主的母语是汉语，汉语之精义在于简洁凝练。


----------



## SuperXW

fyl said:


> 但是我就觉得“放A入B”是错的。


那“放狗进屋”，“放虎归山”，总没啥问题吧……
所以我直觉“排放……流入……”也没什么问题……


----------



## SYS1997

工厂偷排废水入河.
工厂将废水偷排到河流里(面).
工厂将废水偷偷排放到河流里(面).
工厂偷偷将废水排放到河流里(面).


----------



## darren8221

When I read, I auto-completed the sentence as 工廠排放的廢水流入了河川。

I think what you wrote is grammatically a pivotal sentence, but it will be semantically understood as a regular sentence. Therefore, discussion about how natural it is has no meaning.


----------

